# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Buffalo Hot wings to Sooner

## Redskin 70

New Restaurant coming to I40 and Sooner area.
Buffalo Hot wings  under contract and coming to Del City on I 40 at Sooner.
THe first of several exciting announcement's to come over the next several months. :Tiphat:

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Buffalo Hot Wings or Buffalo Wild Wings?

----------


## bombermwc

It's gotta be the lot in front of Wal-Mart....the nail place. Everywhere else on the DC side is full....unless they go south across from the aviation park.

----------


## Redskin 70

OK Buffalo Wild WIngs

----------


## Jacob_Daddy

Where on Sooner?  Seems that Sooner is pretty full.  At Sooner and I-40 there is a Waffle House, gas station, sleezy car lot, and seems like some woods (if I remember correctly).  I am excited about BWW coming to MWC.  Seems like since they built two new Walmart's and all of the stuff near 29th and Air Depot that MWC is going crazy, I love it.

----------


## Redskin 70

Theres room and I saw the plans just today.
Its coming. :Tiphat:

----------


## Watson410

Where?

----------


## grandshoemaster

Where did you hear that from?

----------


## Jacob_Daddy

This is very exciting to me?  Where on Sooner?  You mention I-40, maybe the SW corner?

----------


## Redskin 70

South side of interstate and west side of Sooner.
Construction equipment would already be staged but for the rain :Tiphat:

----------


## Watson410

Aren't they suppose to be tryin to do what MWC did with 29th right there? Thats what i heard anyway....

----------


## bombermwc

> South side of interstate and west side of Sooner.
> Construction equipment would already be staged but for the rain


HAHA, that's what I thought. 

Now here's the tricky part though. Del City has been trying to develop this area for decades and hasnt' been able to get clearance from Tinker to do it. That's why those aviation offices are there....because it's "Tinker" employees that use it. A normal office complex wouldn't have been allowed to develop there.

I know at one time DC was trying to get Wal-Mart to that location...but obviously it moved. And it only moved where it is because MWC wouldnt let them expand the old facility to a super center because of the parking situation. Plus it would have looked like crap like the old Supercenter in Stillwater.

So I'm curious why all of a sudden, Tinker has decided to let this happen. It's great because it really SHOULD happen, I just don't understand why now.

----------


## Redskin 70

Because tinker only has control over the vacant field  at the intersection of 29th and sooner.  Nothing else. And Tinker is more worried about development around Lake Draper than anything else.
 :Tiphat:

----------


## okcdeveloper

I found site layout pictures on their website.

www.rcldevelopment.com

----------


## SoonerDave

> HAHA, that's what I thought. 
> 
> Now here's the tricky part though. Del City has been trying to develop this area for decades and hasnt' been able to get clearance from Tinker to do it. That's why those aviation offices are there....because it's "Tinker" employees that use it. A normal office complex wouldn't have been allowed to develop there.


If you're referring to the three office buildings in the Tinker Business Industrial Park on the east side of Sooner, they are *not* "Tinker employees." It is a collection of various contractors, many of whom do business with Tinker.

The park exists as three one-story buildings because they could not gain clearance for anything taller than a single story because the area is directly in line with one of Tinker's runways, and aircraft fly over the location essentially every day.

IIRC, First Southern Baptist owned that same property years ago and wanted to build their new church there, but were similarly denied permission to build anything that tall, so they built farther south on Sooner north of I-240.




> So I'm curious why all of a sudden, Tinker has decided to let this happen. It's great because it really SHOULD happen, I just don't understand why now.


Nothing has really changed. The limiting factor hasn't been Tinker per se, but the height restrictions placed on any proposed development in that area, and the proposals to date have been too tall. The office park was not.

I also hear that one of the big tenants in that park is leaving for a new facility shortly, so I don't know who will be taking over all those spaces...

-sd

----------


## bombermwc

That's why I said "Tinker Employees" with quotes. Most of the contractors float between the offices on and off base. It depends on your flight, if you have an office in both locations. I know Boeing has multiple offices where the employees float during the week. But it's only businesses that work with Tinker, not Joe's Bar or something. Selective leasing.

Part of the issues before was also occupancy rates. Which is why Wal-Mart wasn't allowed to be there either. There was an issue with having such a high number of people in the area, in case of "an event"...ie a crash. I think we all can agree that it's a total crap idea though since the planes are on the complete other side of the base...and being on one side of a creek or the other doesnt protect you from a crash.

Wal mart would have been the same height as this 3-story structure that is in the RCL siteplan....so something must have changed to allow some variances in height.

But it's a very cool project for sure.

----------


## mmonroe

The Sun - Del City retail site sits in accident zone

----------


## bombermwc

That flight path crap is what I've been saying all along. That's why i was so surprised that they decided to build. And apparently they hadn't done their homework before they started. 

I hope that they are able to continue the project. It's a crap of an excuse because being on one side of the street to the other doesn't mean crap if a plan crashes. It's just as likely to take out the La Quinta on the other side of the highway. Plus the freaking runways are on the complete other side of the base, at least 3 miles away. Tinker loves to use these excuses, but it's the wrong side of the base. Otherwise they'd be buying up all the homes to the west and south of the base...and that's not going to happen. 

This is one situation where Tinker needs to just stuff it and learn that they don't automatically get to include land everywhere in their "buffer". It needs to be a legitimate reason for the concern, not just a BRAC scare.

----------


## mmonroe

Well.. the only landing strip that covers that area is the "crosswinds strip" for a better lack of a term.  But what does it matter another 800 feet to the south of an already heavily populated area.  That is a small strip of land they are trying to control as well.  There is also a house that is right in the middle...

----------


## Redskin 70

> That flight path crap is what I've been saying all along. That's why i was so surprised that they decided to build. And apparently they hadn't done their homework before they started. 
> 
> I hope that they are able to continue the project. It's a crap of an excuse because being on one side of the street to the other doesn't mean crap if a plan crashes. It's just as likely to take out the La Quinta on the other side of the highway. Plus the freaking runways are on the complete other side of the base, at least 3 miles away. Tinker loves to use these excuses, but it's the wrong side of the base. Otherwise they'd be buying up all the homes to the west and south of the base...and that's not going to happen. 
> 
> This is one situation where Tinker needs to just stuff it and learn that they don't automatically get to include land everywhere in their "buffer". It needs to be a legitimate reason for the concern, not just a BRAC scare.



The home work was done.  The development does not extend into a flight zone that currently exists.

----------


## mmonroe

http://www.tinker.af.mil/shared/medi...070601-028.pdf

Clear Zones and Accidental Potential Zones... Section 4, Page 15.

----------


## mmonroe

http://www.tinker.af.mil/shared/medi...070601-022.pdf
B.1 CZ's and APZ's

http://www.tinker.af.mil/shared/medi...070601-024.pdf
2.2 Mission: Only Air Logistics Center to support the B-2 and Air Force One.

----------


## Redskin 70

Again, the APZ II zone did not  extend into Del City 
The 2006 study  has not been adopted by some committee that is reviewing it  down town.
 :Tiphat:

----------


## mmonroe

I'm just showing the documents man, that's is all.

----------


## bombermwc

The point is that we've known that the area was "claimed" for Tinker for decades. That's part of the reason that development hasn't happened there. I was glad to see someone say "so what, i'm going to build anyway and don't screw with me".

----------


## Redskin 70

> I'm just showing the documents man, that's is all.


Not meaning to sound attackish just adding to your clarification with your links  Nothing meant. :Tiphat:

----------


## mmonroe

They're just links to Tinkers documentation on them, and specific pages show the maps of the area with the zones listed.  

The one with the B-2 and AF1 were to show that we are the ONLY facility that services those... I don't think they'll shut us down for that.. do you?

----------


## bombermwc

Well isn't that what happened to one of the bases in San Antonio? They just moved the entire service group to OKC.

----------


## mmonroe

I don't know, I wasn't following the BRAC closings, i just thought it was a leg up.

----------


## Boron

From what I understand Del City has never had an APZ II zone.  It hasn't been discussed since Del City was incorporated 60 years ago.  What has changed? There is a major difference between an APZ I and and APZ II.

----------


## mmonroe

Boron, the links I provided to tinkers documents and the pages I listed show that area to be in an APZ II.

----------


## Boron

mmonroe, yes, saw the maps.  My question is, why after all these years have an APZ II.  It has never been classified before.

----------


## mmonroe

That I don't know, what I don't understand either, is who would split up a document into to several PDF's...  I found that strange and can't find the entire book.

----------


## Boron

It's really odd that the crosswinds runway has been here for 50 years with no APZ2.  Now Del City finally gets an opportunity to develop within it's very limited Highway Corridor and after the project starts someone changes the rule and tries to apply the APZ 2 fifty years later to a runway that's only used 7 percent of the time.

----------


## bombermwc

A - Freaking - Men

----------


## mmonroe

Don't get me wrong, i'm all for the buildings in del city.  I'm their neighbor, and to see them finally developing something makes me happy.  I'm tired of having to drive through blighted areas before I get downtown... i just don't like it.  But finally, something to look at.

----------


## Redskin 70

Anybody interested in a Charlestons.........I hear that one is coming  also........
any comments...............?

----------


## bombermwc

I like Charleston's. They've got good food and the atmosphere is very pleasant.

----------


## mmonroe

Finally... a SE Expressway... hahaha, one can hope.

----------


## Millie

http://www.news9.com/global/video/po...s&h1=Developer plans Del City retail center

Here's the news story from the channel 9 website:

DEL CITY, Okla. - Construction is beginning on a $35 million retail center in Del City. 

City leaders said they're excited about the economic boost from the project near Interstate 40 and Sooner Road. 

An Oklahoma City developer is behind the project. The plans call for five to six restaurants, six to eight retails stories, anchor stores and a hotel, City Manager Mark Edwards said. 

"Cities exist on sales tax, and we have to have different types of businesses where sales tax are generated so that we can provide basic services to our citizens," Edwards said.

Todd DeSha's neighborhood is near the development. He said he's excited about the convenience of the center. 

"I don't know what's all going in there, but it ought to be nice if there are restaurants and stuff going in," DeSha said. 

The project should be finished in two and a half years, officials said.

----------


## bombermwc

Any word on if the project is going to make it or if Tinker's going to heavy hand it?

----------


## okcdeveloper

It's moving ahead.  Tinker really has no say like the media would imply.

----------


## okcdeveloper

Its moving ahead.  I do not believe Del City is going to adopt the propsed flight zones that Tinker wants to implement.

----------


## Boron

The new construction will be a great asset for the entire community.  From what I understand the project is moving forward without objection.  The was only one opponent to the whole project was Dick Burpee and his opinion doesn't mattter as he doesn't speak for Tinker or the United States Air Force.

----------


## mmonroe

They're still moving dirt around everyday... ;]

----------


## okcdeveloper

The developers seem accomodating to the neighborhoods around the development.  It looked like there was a giant tree chipper out there this morning that I heard they were going to use since the burning was bothering people.

----------


## okcdeveloper

There is a community meeting at the Del City Community Center Thursday at 7pm to discuss the Joint Land Use Study.

404 - File Not Found

----------


## bombermwc

hey okc developer....the link goes to the oklahoma OBGYN site...lol.

----------


## okcdeveloper

Thanks.  I corrected it.

----------


## mmonroe

ha, ogbyn.

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah that's a big tough crap for Tinker. Every time they release one of these they show how they want to tear out half of the Mid-Del area....and for no damn good reason. Let's kill all this land for the base....no way man. I consider the land off-base open for anyone to develop as they see fit. If it's fine for an airport, it's fine for an air base. 

For goodness sake, look at freaking O'Hare in Chicago!!!! Crap is piled up to the fence and there's a billion times more air traffic of similarly sized aircraft. The difference is that civilians actually put effort into noise reduction so you aren't deafened when the plan flies over at 10:30 at night. Maybe if they would correct some of that noise pollution they create, we wouldn't have to worry about that little problem.

And again, when was the last time ther was a crash???? I beleive the last one was OUTSIDE even these zones as well.

----------


## mmonroe

Tinker, you can't live with it, you can't live without it.  

It seems like sometimes they cry wolf about BS just so they can say, "hey, while we're at it, and the people of the community don't want us to close, let's throw a little extra on the bill..." 

The last crash involving Tinker I do believe happened before I was born, and i'm 21.

----------


## bombermwc

Someone told me an engine fell off a plane back in the 80's or soemthing ( I was born in 82), but that doesnt qualify for a crash in my opinion. And that engine fell off up off of like 23rd or 36th or something....waaaay outside of any of the #2 zones.

----------


## mmonroe

Well... I wasn't born for the crash that happened just north of the NS runways that closed the neighborhood between Midwest Blvd and Douglas on 29th street.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Someone told me an engine fell off a plane back in the 80's or soemthing ( I was born in 82), but that doesnt qualify for a crash in my opinion. And that engine fell off up off of like 23rd or 36th or something....waaaay outside of any of the #2 zones.


the last crash   coming out of Tinker wasn't an engine falling off,
It was a jet fighter that Crashed into a farm house north of 23 at Air Depot....maybe 200 yards to the north of the Guard Armory.
THe house was occupied and one person died.  The pilot ejected safely. :Tiphat:

----------


## mmonroe

Whats the story behind the crash north of 29th Street between Douglas and Midwest Blvd.

----------


## Redskin 70

The crash on 29th.
Well that I must say was  while I was over seas.   I will have to ask around a  bit to find someone that knows the real story.
I gather Im makin sense this morning??????????????/lol/jking :Tiphat:

----------


## mmonroe

HAHA, gotcha.

----------


## bombermwc

It was a good 40-50 years ago when the Glennwood crash happened. Single engine fighters came through here more than they do now. I don't consider it even a close comparison to the traffic of today. Reliablility in the old WW2 style aircraft isn't what it is now. Plus the aircraft here are coming here to be serviced, not beacuse they can't make it from one base to the next. 

And if I remember right, there was bad weather that night as well.

"remember" being from what I was told since my parents were still in high school or something then.

----------


## mmonroe

Well then...  I think it sucks that we can't use that land...  I wish there were a way to just put up an attractive brick wall to hide all the ugliness.  Make visitors wonder whats behind it.

----------


## bombermwc

They do military exercises on the land all the time. It's not an unused piece of land, it's just not used by the public.

We even had a campout there for my Weblows (sp?) group one year. I think they called it Weblow's Woods or something. It was a weekend thing with all kinds of fun stuff to do while you camped. It moved around, and one year it was in Glenwood. Have to say it was weird because everyone would find shells everywhere from the "war games".

----------


## Redskin 70

Well, back to the original thread.
The Buffalo hot wings is open for several months and it is just  great 
And I notice two  things, Tinker hasn't closed and no planes have crashed and burned. :Tiphat:

----------


## woodyrr

If I might take the thread off course again one more time.

I remember the day when the F-100 crashed into the Glenwood area. It was in October of 1969. I was attending Traub school and, from the playground, saw the huge plume of smoke to the east. My younger brother was on a kindergarten field trip at fire station 3 when they got the call to respond to the crash. He remembers the firemen scrambling to the trucks.

As to the later crash at NE 10th and Douglas Blvd, there is only one thing unusual that I remember of consequence. Listening to the scanner, the Midwest City Police were concerned that equipment from Tinker was needlessly running hot between the crash site and the base. I believe that someone in authority was told to ask (or tell) them to stop it.

----------


## oneforone

> Well, back to the original thread.
> The Buffalo hot wings is open for several months and it is just great 
> And I notice two things, Tinker hasn't closed and no planes have crashed and burned.


It should also be noted that the Del City Police Department DUI Arrest Quota is breaking records. If this trend continues, they just might use the extra money to send their officers to school to actually learn the laws they enforce.

----------


## easternobserver

so what, you got busted and are bitter?

----------


## Redskin 70

> It should also be noted that the Del City Police Department DUI Arrest Quota is breaking records. If this trend continues, they just might use the extra money to send their officers to school to actually learn the laws they enforce.


Excuse me................I thought everyone was against DUI.
Beside I have it on good authority they havent a DUI quota......They can pop as many drunks  as they want..............So I suggest you stay away from sooner road :Phone:

----------


## oneforone

Nevermind...... apparently some of you need a sense of humor. Not to mention I guess you have never heard of police staking out a bar as means to nail people for DUI the second they pull out of the parking lot. 

For the Record... I do not drink, I never fully particpated in the sport of drinking. Three months of spending $40-$50 a night to feel like crap the next day, No Thanks.

----------


## Redskin 70

I have a sense of humor :Woowoo: 
sorry  if I missed yours :Ohno:

----------


## bombermwc

sorry, but i dont see a problem with staking out a bar lot. If you want to drink and drive, then by all means, get busted. I'll sleep better knowing they do that rather than not.

----------


## Lauri101

> sorry, but i dont see a problem with staking out a bar lot. If you want to drink and drive, then by all means, get busted. I'll sleep better knowing they do that rather than not.



 :Yeahthat:

----------


## Redskin 70

> 


short but succinct, my dear you have a way with words..... :Tiphat:

----------


## muzique808

> It should also be noted that the Del City Police Department DUI Arrest Quota is breaking records.


Sounds to me like the whole City of Del City has a problem if they're busting that many drunk drivers.  Good for the DCPD to do something about it.  Get those fools off the road before they run into my car.

----------


## Redskin 70

Called the PD this morning and they reported they got 4 DUI'S last night.
All of them came from bars in VALLEY BROOK............Im sorry, yes I said VALLEY BROOK. :Doh:

----------

